# Still scared ...



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Hedwig is still petrified of his basketball hoop. I have had it in the room where he can see it ... when I have him out I take it out too so that he can examine it on his own time, but he will bite me hard if I as much as get him within a few feet of it. Do I just need to be more patient or should I give up on this idea?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe it's just not for him. Some tiels just don't like certain things. Give him some time though-you never know.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Aly. They are all individuals and it could be that he will never like it. If he saw another bird playing with it he might overcome his fear. Maybe if you play with it while he watches and you act like it's lots of fun.


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok thank you ... I'll try getting him interested in it by showing him that it is a lot of fun.


----------

